
The Miracle Fruit, a Tease for the Taste Buds - evo_9
https://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/dining/28flavor.html
======
tompark
Around ten years ago, I ordered a bunch of berries+tablets and held a flavor-
tripping party in San Francisco. It had a good turnout but not as many rsvp's
as I'd expected to my Facebook event. Later I heard from multiple friends that
they didn't know what "flavor tripping" was, and assumed it involved some kind
of hallucinogenic substance. _sigh_ Just like emails, you can't assume people
read the content, just the title.

------
autoexec
I've bought little pills of the stuff to share with friends and family but
also for myself. I'm a so called "supertaster" so a lot of veggies are
unpalatable without them. You can get them on amazon and they aren't
prohibitively expensive for occasional use.

